# Mother Earth News Guard animals



## crabtree (Oct 26, 2013)

Mother Earth News wants stories about Guard Animals.
http://www.motherearthnews.com/home...tm_term=SLCS eNews&utm_campaign=02.12.14 SLCS


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

No guard animals, but i got some guard guns!!! LOLOL

Seriously though, it should be an interesting article when they write it!!!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

I think our LGD is too young to report off on- unless they want to know how small homesteaders (well hobby farms) train theirs - differences in training, etc....


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

CAjerseychick said:


> I think our LGD is too young to report off on- unless they want to know how small homesteaders (well hobby farms) train theirs - differences in training, etc....


You should write them, I am going to! Other than my crop land (corn or soy beans) my LGD takes care of me and my chickens, and she is an excellent hawk dog!!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Hmmm... I think I might send one in.


----------



## jassar (Oct 16, 2013)

CAjerseychick said:


> I think our LGD is too young to report off on- unless they want to know *how small homesteaders (well hobby farms) train theirs - differences in training, etc...*.


Now there is an article I would love to read!

Janna


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

jassar said:


> Now there is an article I would love to read!
> 
> Janna


wow really ? Its just we love dogs and threw in a LGD pup as part of our pack, and having only 2 acres everything is loose with in the perimeter fence - goats, chickens, the cats, the dogs-- we are out far enough where our neighbors have bear and coyote issues..... but we dont with our dogs on patrol (and they are pets too with a dog door into the back kitchen)....


----------



## jassar (Oct 16, 2013)

CAjerseychick said:


> wow really ? Its just we love dogs and threw in a LGD pup as part of our pack, and having only 2 acres everything is loose with in the perimeter fence - goats, chickens, the cats, the dogs-- we are out far enough where our neighbors have bear and coyote issues..... but we dont with our dogs on patrol (and they are pets too with a dog door into the back kitchen)....


Yes, most of the posters seem to have larger lots with more livestock. It is clear that our plans are no where near the scale they have. I would love to read about a smaller homestead and how they incorporate a LGD into their home and/or small farm area. Seems most larger farms do not include the LGD with their family activities, or in the house. 

Janna


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

jassar said:


> Yes, most of the posters seem to have larger lots with more livestock. It is clear that our plans are no where near the scale they have. I would love to read about a smaller homestead and how they incorporate a LGD into their home and/or small farm area. Seems most larger farms do not include the LGD with their family activities, or in the house.
> 
> Janna


Thanks for the encouragement maybe I will contact them- it might be useful for others to see how they can be handled on a smaller mini/ hobby farm...they are dogs afterall and can bond with people fine.... they just retain that protective streak (like in the linked video A Boy and his Dog)....


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Hmmm... I guess I might write in but I will have to find time! We have a very small farm (due to downsizing for the move) so maybe that kind of thing will be interesting.


----------

